# Anyone ever try garlic for pumping up the immune system??



## Guest (Apr 16, 2002)

I saw my Psychologist yesterday and we were chatting about this darn sinus infection of mine. I'm at the end of round 4 with anti-biotics. Anyway, she also has CFS and said since she started taking garlic, she hasn't been sick! I'm sure going to try it.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi DD.I do eat a fair amount of garlic (also leeks and onions), but that's mainly just becuase I like it!Pumping up my immune system is the last thing I want to do as I think it is upregulated as it is (cause of some of the CFS symptoms such as sore and inflammed throats, swollen glands, mild fevers etc). And I discovered that my sinus infections are actually due to allergies (another upregulation of the immune system). Now the allergies are under better control, the sinuses don't get totally blocked so often and therefore are not prone to infection. I think finding the root cause of the blocked sinuses is the key to managing the infections. Whatever works for you though!When you say your psychologist is no longer sick now she takes garlic, do you mean her sinuses have abated, or that the CFS is better?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2002)

Hi Susan, My psychologist doesn't get the colds, flu, upper respiratory #### anymore since taking the garlic. She takes the pill form. Other of her CFS patients have had good luck with it also. I think most PWC's share those symptoms, Susan. Her CFS is mild enough to let her work. I think she does 3 days a week seeing patients. The more I research I will have to talk with my pharmacist/MD about the garlic. I take Warfarin (blood thinner) and garlic can enhance the effects of that. I will hear tomorrow about when my CT scan will be for the sinuses. My energy level continues to plummit. I've been sleeping 11 hours a night and still have to take at least an hour nap in the afternoon and this is with just a little activity. Has me a little worried. Later DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Dee Dee, sorry to hear that you are suffering with the sinus infection. I hate sinus infections. Four rounds of antibiotics is a lot of pills to take, I hope you can get to the bottom of this soon. I have chronic sinusitis and use a spray called Nasonex. I had the CT scan on my sinuses last year and was told that besides the sinusitis I have a deviated septum. ENT said that I could always have the operation to correct both, but I'm not too keen on it. I heard mixed reviews on sinus scraping (ouch, doesn't it sound awful). Getting back to the original post, I don't take garlic pills, but if it works, I say why not try it. My MIL use to swear by them. She was ahead of her time. She was taking garlic pills, and multivitamins before they were popular. She said that it made her feel good and gave her lots of energy. I heard so many good things about garlic pills.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oops, I hit the reply button a bit too fast. Dee Dee, I hope you start feeling better quick. Have you tried eucalyptus oil yet? I put a few drops into hot steaming water and put my head over the bowl with a towel around my head. The other thing my grandma use to do is put slices of fresh ginger over my sinuses. Let them sit there for 10-15 minutes. My sinuses would open up. Mind you, my skin became a bit red from the fresh ginger, but I was breathing better.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

My mother is a firm believer of garlic (poor dad







) and she takes capsules every day. She thinks this helps her immune system. Weener: Have you tried horseradish? It donï¿½t have to be fresh, I use squeezed horseradish in jars to help my sinuses (I use Nasonex too). I canï¿½t eat to much of it though, my tummy gets a bit upset./Mio


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mio, my one and only experience breathing horseradish fumes was when my MIL was making beet/horseradish. She always made it fresh for Easter. I dropped by one day while she was grinding the stuff. Instantly my nose cleared up and my eyes started to water. I don't know how she and dad could sit there grinding this stuff. I guess she was use to it. The closest I get to horseradish now is the wasabi paste that I eat with sushi (and like you it's a not good for my tummy), so I go real gentle on the stuff.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi DonnaIve just developed chronic sinusitis, but there doesn't appear to be any infection just discomfort and small amount of congestion. ON top of IBS (severe) it's waaaaay to much. I tried eating raw garlic, 1 clove for a week or so, but didn't notice any difference. I think it's worth a try. These immune problems, or whatever they are, are fickle and you just have to keep plugging. I'm trying acupuncture this week for sinuses. prayers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi All, Finally feeling somewhat alive. My CT scan didn't show anymore infection. I had bloodwork done to check allergies and thyroid. I still have to talk with my MD and pharmacist about the garlic. I found out it is a natural blood thinner so with me already on one it wouldn't be good to just start without having my medication levels checked closely for awhile! I have to remember to write the Nasonex down this time! Thanks for that. I know you told me at chat awhile ago, Weener, but I forgot to write it down and there it went. The Flonase doesn't seem to help a whole lot. My Mom was telling me today that so many people are getting this viral/sinus stuff. We need spring weather here to clear up the bugs! I'm still getting snow







DeeDee


----------

